# .
,           .     .   ,    ?  !

----------


## .

.   -.

----------


## Svetishe

- ,   ,     .

----------


## Fosihas

.
.
 .

----------


## Aquad

,     -  "" , , - ...

    . -   !
  "" . +  "" (,  ,    !).

----------

. ,  .     .     .   .    ,       -    :Stick Out Tongue:    .

----------

'' ''       . 
          ,                 .

----------


## Svetishe

,   "  ",     .

----------

, ,      ,     , ,,     ,  ,   , , ,          ,      ,  , ,       ,   .       (    ,                  ,        , ...),                     .....

----------


## Stroy-ka

,     -      (    ., ).   :  "  ",        ,         -     - .   -   ,    100  ,     .

----------


## dimvik

,     ,        2,   : "  "  "   "

----------


## faust

"  "
...
   1000?
 20000   ?

----------


## dimvik

faust    "  "

----------


## faust

, , ?

----------


## dimvik

faust.           "  ",

----------

()    .  .  :Smilie:

----------

"" .   . -   " "    .     .  . 
     .  , " " ,   -    .

----------

,   " ".  ,   . 

     , .

----------

" ".   ,     .  ""    .
    ,      . 
  "  " -  .
  -    .. ,      .

----------


## od17

"  "   -    ,    .     -      :Frown:    ,    , - ,   .    -     ,    .         (..   )

----------

.   "  "                       ,         ,..........

----------


## miirene

: ""  -    , "  "  - ,  ""           .

----------


## faust

> "  "


 -     .              . 

*miirene*
Respect.

----------


## Svetishe

,   ,      ,  ,   ( ) .     ,..   .

----------

... "..." -  !!!    9-  (     12 ) -  ,     ... ,    -  ...     ,   (     )...       .     ...  :Smilie:

----------


## .

> -     .              . 
> 
> *miirene*
> Respect.


   .  :Smilie: 
*faust*     ?

----------

-     ........
 ,      ,   ,  ,  ,  ,           ,       ,   ,   ,.....
            ( )   , ,             -

----------


## faust

> . 
> *faust*     ?


,      .   .  (,   latest,   last) :
*.  " "* -  ,     .
*.  " "* -    ,     ,  ,   ,   .     . 
*.  "  "* -       .   .    .   ,      ,  , ,        Pink Floyd.  , ,   .

,   .. "  " - , , .

----------


## dimvik

faust.
  .  "  ".    .             Pink Floyd.         Pink Floyd.

----------

3  (   ),           ,          :Smilie: ))

----------


## --

-  .

----------


## vlada9

,     ..         ,      ..,   ,           ..  :yes:

----------

" ".
  . "  "  . "  "

----------


## Lu_lu

,    ,      ,       .    "",      ,

----------

> *    *


  5 ,        ,      ,              ,      ,    .

----------

. "",    .    ,  ,     ,     -  .

----------

.      ..

----------


## iov

,  ,      " "-  .        .  .  ,                  ,    - Ѩ . !!!   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------

"   "

----------


## gluchnaya

*_*,          ,  ,    (,        :Smilie:  )



> -    .
>    - .


   ,  -      !!!!!! 
   ,    (  )

----------


## V

-   ,    100  ,     .  :yes:        ,   -  ,       -  , ,   ,    ( -  )    .    :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## _

*gluchnaya*,

----------


## gluchnaya

*_*, :    )))               (  ,     " ")
    -  ,     
   ,   , , ,

----------


## V

> "  "   (      ),        .
> __________________
>   ,
> stas


   -  ?
   ""   ,   " "

----------


## V

,   Word ,    .    ,  ,       .
 .

----------


## iov

" "  ,  ,      ,     (, ).

----------


## Irishkin

)))  :Wow:  
   " ".. 
                   ,     " "..  1,5          :Wow:

----------


## Kriniza

...  :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## -

" ", " "   ."  ", .    ,       .  :Smilie:

----------


## Kriniza

> ."  "


  -      !! .

----------

.   4   :Wow:     .   :Frown:     ...      .     :Embarrassment:

----------


## dimvik

" "  ,  ,     ,   .

----------

"  " , "".. "  " -  ,  "  ",     ,

----------

" ".    " " .

----------

**,    -  ?

----------


## _



----------

,   ,   ?
  -   ?

----------


## _

**,     ,    .
 ""

----------


## Eveningwind

,     ...   ...  ..        ,      ...      "  "  ...

----------

**, ...   ?  -      :Embarrassment:           19 ,     .
...          :Embarrassment:       .  :yes:  
P.S.    "100 ..."  "   ".  " " .    :Wink:

----------


## _

> ?


     -

----------

*_*,       :Wink:

----------


## _

**,   -  :Smilie: 
http://www.peoples.ru/art/literature...ristika/sagan/

----------


## sasa@

.   .

 ...

----------


## sema

> .   .
> 
>  ...


... :Smilie:      ,     :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------


## sasa@

,   ))

----------


## In.na

-      ,    . 
      .  - .      - , , , ,  , ., .  -  (   - -     ).
  . -      ,    . ., , - .,  ( ), .    - ., , , , .    ..  ,      -  , ,     .     -    .  .    .     .

----------

> -   ( 331)


      ?!  :)  ; )  ; )   .    ,    -,        . 
     :  ,   , , ,  ..   (  ) ...   ,     ,  . " ", " ".  ,      .   ,     .       ,    ... 

  ? 
. 
! 
 - ? 
  !

----------


## Irishkin

- -   -   ,  .    .
      "  ". !   60  - ))))

----------

> ?


25.09.04.
       70-      ,   .       .            .

----------

> *    * 
>  5 ,    ,   ,       ,   ,  .


    ,   ,           ,   ))

----------


## Mrak

,   !..      ,  !

----------


## Energizer

!    )       "".           .

----------


## Mrak

*Energizer*,   2  -    .  .        .

----------


## Energizer

,  ,  .....            ))         !    )

----------


## Energizer

> Energizer,   2  -    .  .        .


      ........                (     )).

----------


## Mrak

*Energizer*,    -  !            :Smilie: 

    ,   10  ,     ,     ""    :Smilie:     ,     ,     .

      " " (10 ) -  .

----------


## Energizer

....

----------


## Mrak

...    ,   .  :Smilie:      ,           +   .

----------


## _

*Energizer*,    .      .
 :yes: 
       ,     .

----------

"" ,    (    :Smilie: ),  ,    - "" ,    .    2-3   ,     .

----------


## Mrak

** ,    .  "" .

----------

*Mrak*,   -,      ,      -  .         ""....

----------

> .  ""


 ,   ,         (   ,       )

----------


## Mrak

** ,  ,   -  " ",  10   .

----------


## Kriniza

> -  !


..   .  .  :Smilie:

----------


## Mrak

*Kriniza*,  ?  ? ?

----------


## Kriniza

> Kriniza,  ?  ? ?


 ..  ...    ?    ?!!!  :Smilie:  
     ...  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:     ..  :Frown:

----------


## Eveningwind

*Kriniza*,    ... !  :Wink: 

*Mrak*,  !

----------


## Mrak

*Kriniza*, ,    ,       **!

*Eveningwind*,        .         .

----------


## Eveningwind

*Mrak*,    ..  13        ,         ,

----------


## Mrak

*Eveningwind*,              ,     .       ,  ,  .

----------


## Kriniza

> 


    ...  :Smilie: 
  -..           .       (   14 )..   ,   -""      ..  ,  ,       -  :   27           ...   ,       -     ...  :Smilie:   :Smilie: 
  ...  :Smilie:

----------


## finansist

:yes:    , , ,    ...   ....

----------


## Mrak

*Kriniza*,     .      c      :Smilie:   ,  .             :Smilie:

----------

"  "   ,

----------

> -     (  2 . ...          .


  15  ""  . ?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## _

**,     -2. -    :Wink:

----------

*Mrak*,    ? 


> !


    .

----------


## Eveningwind

*Mrak*,      ... !     ..   ..    ...
*Kriniza*,   ...  ... :Smilie:

----------


## Mrak

> *Mrak*,    ?     .


 : "  !" .   " "  :Smilie:

----------


## Mrak

*Eveningwind*,     ,  "",   -     :Smilie:

----------

()- !

----------

> : "


 **,   !  !

----------


## 17

"  ". 
     (     , ,   ),    -    .    "  ",      . , ,    .
 -  " ", " ".
   ,   3 "", , , , .

----------

> "  ". 
> . , ,    .


  ,         :yes:

----------


## sinebab

> ,


    ,      .  .

----------


## odri

. ,  ,    .   "  "  " "...
 :Smilie: )

----------


## odri

(  ,  ,      :Smilie: )    ,       :Smilie: 
  - "   "

----------

" " -,   "   "  ,                .    .

----------


## Mrak

/   . /  
 fb2 : 816kb /  : 04.08.2005 09:05 
http://www.fictionbook.ru/author/bai...nnaya_zagadka/
: 
     :    ? .  .     ,  ,  .     ,   ,     .   -   .       :    -?  .   ,      .  ,  :  ,    -    . ,   ,   .       20 .        .  .    .   .   ,   ,   ,   .  ,   .   ,    .    ,     ,   .        . ,  ,   ,    .   ,     ,       .  ,           . ,   ,   ...

----------

[    ,     ,   .        . ,  ,   ,    .   ,     ,       . 

         .       .       -30%   , , .     ,    , ,      ,   ,   .      .  -         ,                   - .    .   .

----------


## odri

,         "  "...    ,   ,

----------

...  


> 


 ,   .     ,  -  ,     -   . Was macht mir?

----------

..     - ,    .     -  ,    ...

----------

:yes:  


> " " -,   "   "  ,                .    .


!!!
       ,      -       .  ,  .   .     . 
     . 1    .  . (  40  -   !)  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Snowflake

-       ""?  ?
        " "

----------


## chanterelle

-   " "?   ,  .    ,     .      - 2-3   ,     ,  .             - -           .   -  "", " ", " "  ,   ,  ,  .  ,  .       ,  ,           .  - --   -" ".       .

----------


## SSSS

-12  ,    
 2  ,    2   :Smilie:

----------


## msv70

,  -  ,  , .
"  " -  .   .

----------


## Vega708

> ,     .      - 2-3   ,     ,  . QUOTE]


  ,    ,  ,     .  :yes:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## odri

> -       ""?  ?
>         " "


     " "  :Smilie:

----------


## Rumaka

" ". ,               (   )! 
 ,      ,     ""    ,      .
  "" .     :    !?   , !

----------


## 2003

"  "  "   "   .       "  "

----------


## V

> "  " -  ! ,       .


  ""   (   ),      :yes:  ( ,        "")

----------

2      : -

----------

.   ( ) ,  ""  ,    ...

----------

"  "  
 .  " "     
.   .   .
    - .  "4- ", . . , "  ", .      -  , ,  " ".

----------

!

----------


## _

> " ".


   ,  ,    .   , ,  ...

----------


## _

> "  "   ,


   .

----------


## _

> .  " ".  . .


 -   .       " , ",  .

----------

-  ?   ....
  ,   ???))

----------

?

----------

,    ,

----------

.   .
   .   .  -   .

----------


## Flexy

.   .  .
     - , ...

----------

..    " ", -.

----------



----------

"".      .  " ".    . .  ,       ().

----------


## Marian

> ,      ,   ,  ,  ,


  ?                 . ,        .      -    .    -     ,   -  " "!

----------

**, *Flexy*, 
  ...    ?  ?

----------


## agur

> ""....


 .   . ,  ,  .      .           ?

  ,  -   .      .     . :Frown:

----------


## Iren

> 


     .   . .  "  "

----------


## 1970

"  "  .
 !!!

----------

> .   . ,  ,  .      .    ?


   ,    .          ,     ,   ,   ,  . 
         ,  ,    .
    ,  


> .


  !

----------

> ,  -   .      .     .


.
    .  .          .      ,    ,       4 .   -   ,    -   .   :yes:

----------

> .  .


  ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Olga2003

" ", " "   ,

----------

> ?


-,    . "  " -    (  " ")

----------

""   (  ) :Razz:  ! - .     . :Frown:

----------


## .

,    ,   ,       :    .   ,    ,      .

----------

> ,    ,      .


  :Big Grin:         ?     .

----------


## .

> ?     .


  ,        .   ,      .

----------

> ,


  :Frown: .     .       .   .

----------


## .

> .     .


     .  ,     .



> .


  ,      .       ,   -   - ,    -  .

----------

> 


  ?
  .

----------


## .



----------


## Flexy

> **, *Flexy*, 
>   ...    ?  ?


       .

----------

"  " .

----------


## KuTS

!
     !
, . 
       . ?
       .
     : ...   .
  :    5 .  1 .... 
  ,           ,      ?

     5 ,        .
   ,   .

,   .  :Frown:

----------

> "  " .


   ,   ,   -

----------


## Loving Freedom

,  ,  , ,  , , , ...  .     :Love:

----------

> 


!!!!   !!!!!!!! :Big Grin:

----------


## Loving Freedom

> !!!!   !!!!!!!!

----------

,    .       5 ,          .  :Embarrassment:

----------


## _

> ,    .       5 ,          .


   -    !  :Stick Out Tongue:  

  - ,   ...

----------


## _

!  :yes:

----------

> !


  !!!!!!!!! :yes:  
    .

----------


## Loving Freedom

> ,    .       5 ,          .


C :yes:        - ,   ,   )))    :Smilie:         ,          ,   ))       ,      :Embarrassment:     ,      :Wink:

----------

> C      - ,   ,   )))           ,          ,   ))


      ,     ("    " -   ),    .        ????  :Frown:

----------


## Loving Freedom

> ,     ("    " -   ),    .        ????


)))),            :Smilie:   :yes:   :Wink:

----------


## traicy

,      :Wink: 

,  ,     ( )   .... :Frown:

----------

.

----------

> ,     
> 
> ,  ,     ( )   ....


  .       dvd   " ".     5  .    , ,   ,  ""    ,   ,  ,  ,   ..... . .

----------

- 
1.  , 
2.      
    ? 
     ?
      ,      . 
  ,   ,        - ,   - ?   :Frown:

----------


## _

> 2.      
>     ? 
>      ?
>       ,      . 
>   ,   ,        - ,   - ?


,      !      ,     ,    ,      ,     ,     (       ,     ,       ),  .  . , -         ,    .     ,     ,      ,    " "  "  "  ?!       ,   .  , .   ?    -       .
   , , ,        ,        .

----------


## Andyko

> ?


 .


> ?    -       .


  .    .      ( ) -   .


> ?


 __.

----------


## agur

*_*, 


> ,    ,      ,     ,     ... , -        ,    .     ,     ,      ,... ?!      ,   ...


    ,   !

  !           ,   ( , )?

         ,      . -      . ,  ?  :Smilie:  

            -  .       .    ""   .     .    .      .

 , ,            .    ,     , ,       :Smilie: 

   -   !
       ,  ,   .    ( )    -.   "",       .    .   ,      . 
  .  .

----------


## Loving Freedom

> !           ,   ( , )?


((((   ,  .      , , , 2/3    .   ,   .. ,      ,      .    ,  ,   .. ,     ,      :Frown:

----------

!        "  ".   ,   ,   !  ,     ...
 ,      .  - 2 ,    :Wow:

----------

> :    .   ,    ,      .


   .  ,     .
    ,   ,    , -   .   .    ,   ...

----------

> ((((    ,  ,   .. ,     ,


   . ,     -  ,   !  ,   ,    . -  ,     . , ""   ,    ,       .

----------

,   -        ...  :Wink:

----------


## _

> ,   -        ...


.         .       -   ( ) ,       ,      .    --,     . , ,           .

----------

-      ,    ,        .      .

----------


## Ufhgey

> . .  "  "


 ?   ,   "".   .   , ,   . ....    .     ,  "",    .     " ".    ,     .  ,   ,    .   "",    , . :Frown:

----------


## agur

> "",    , .


    ,  , ,

----------


## Ufhgey

> -      ,    ,        .      .


, ,  -   .   ,    ( ).     ,    ,   ,   - .     .      .      ,  - .        max -   .    - .   .
 ,    .        . ,   ,    ,  .    ,     ,         .   ,      .    ,   ,   ,   . ,      -    .   ,      .

----------


## .

> ,  , ,


 :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------

> ,   ,   ,   .


       .      ,     ,         ,  ,    - . 
,     .  ,  ,     - .   ,     .       ,  .     .

----------


## Dima77

> .  ,     .
>     ,   ,    , -   .   .    ,   ...


     ,    ...

----------

> ...


,      . ,              : ! !   !
          . , ,  ,  ,     -. , ,   - , ,      ,    (,  -     )

----------

.  "". ,   . 
 .  "2017"    .  .    . -       . "  "   " ".

----------

" ". 
   ,    ,  -        , ...   .  :Smilie: 

    "  "  . 
,  , .   ...

-     ,       .    ,   (      ,    , , ,     .   ,  .    , ,   ,     ,   "").

 ,  ,    . , ,  .   :Smilie:

----------

> , ,   ,     ,   "").


   ,

----------

"  " ., ,      , +, ...  . :Wow:

----------


## Lenik

.   - " "  ?   ,  !  :Wink:

----------

"  " //...     )
  ,  ,    ...

----------


## Lenik

"3 " .   -   ,      ,  ,       . 
   .  "", "",     .

----------


## Irusya

> ...


..        ...  ))))))

----------


## Tasik

> "3 "


+ .  ( "  PQ16)+  "  "...    ...      :Smilie:

----------


## stas

> " "  ?   ,  !


.    :Smilie:

----------


## Lenik

*stas*,                  .   .   :yes:

----------


## Lenik

.       .        "   ".    !  , ,     . 
  " "   ,     ,    .
  "P.S.   "...  ,   ...

----------


## pearlS

"   ".     .    30         :Wow: .
  21   . 
    " ".
  .

----------


## Tasik

> " ".
>  .


,  ...     ?    ...  ,   ...

----------


## pearlS

.         .       .

----------


## Lenik

,       .      ...    , ...    ...  ...  ...

----------


## Tasik

> ,       .      ...    , ...    ...  ...  ...
> __________________


  :yes:

----------


## Tasik

...    , .......     (-   )

----------


## Lenik

> 


    ( "" ).         ,      :yes:   :Wink:

----------

> 


     ?

----------


## Lenik

,     ?  :Wink:

----------


## Tasik

:Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## _

,   , ""   .  .

----------


## Tasik

> ,   , ""   .  .


  :yes:

----------


## stas

:Smilie:

----------

-  III (  ...)     ,    ...,  ,  -   ( ),     ...

----------

, , ,   ,   .      ,     :Smilie:

----------


## A.D.

" "  ,   " " (,       ).   ,   .       "".   ,   , . 
   "",   ,        .
    ,    ?

----------


## shrilanka

" ".        " "  .            :Wink:

----------

- .    . ::nyear::  ::nyear::  ::nyear::  ::nyear::  ::nyear::  ::nyear::  ::nyear:: http://forum.klerk.ru/images/smilies/7.gif

----------


## _

-, ..     .       , ,    ,       .

.    ,     , . , ,   ,     ,       .      

 " "  ,       ,         ,   .    .

.  .   ,     ,       ,  , , . ,  .

.  - -    ,  .

----------


## _

* " "* -  ,  ,

----------


## enni

> ,    ""  :   ,  ,   ..


.    -     "  " , - - !

----------


## _

> .    -     "  " , - - !



   - :
-  "  . ?" (      ,    )
-  "  " -      ,     

  " ""     " - !

----------


## enni

!

----------


## Tasik

Lenik  " "  ,   !!

----------


## pools

,   -  " "  .      "  " :Smilie: -       (      ),                .    !
    ,       ,          :Smilie:           (  ,       ).    ,       -   .     ,   ( )        ,    (  ),   () ....
     ,     "   ". -   ?

----------

"    "  , ...!

----------


## V

" "       "   ",       ,   ,      :Embarrassment:

----------


## milanasa

> ,   -  " "  .      "  "-       (      ),                .    !


    .   ,      .
  ,   ,          ,           .    ,      .
       .

----------

?   !    .   ,  )

----------


## a

,  .  ,   .    "  "    .

----------


## Uma Turman

> faust.           "  ",


  :Smilie:

----------

"  ".  .   -    .   ,    " ".

----------

> "  ".


  ,       - (,  ) -  . 
  -     -    , ,  ...  ..  ..     ,    ,   - -   .   .  ,      ,   ,     -?  :Smilie: 
  ,    "",    .
   - .  ( ,   ).
 .    - .
 .
    .
  -      ,   .      ,     :Smilie:

----------

: "  " (.)  "PS   " - ...

----------


## NUN

> "  ".  .   -    .   ,    " ".


,  ..

----------


## Palinna

.
" ")
    19 ?! !

----------


## Ego

> 19 ?! !


  - 
  ,    :Wink:

----------


## ellenochka

" "  " ".   -  -  ,     , -      -

----------


## Ego

:Wink:

----------


## NUN

> - 
>   ,


     ...
     .  :     .       .

----------


## Ego

> ...


     -       :Wink:

----------

" "  ,  .
     -       .        -     .
     - "", " "
    .  " "

----------

-   "  "

----------


## stsik

,  ,    .

----------

.-. XIX ,  
    "  "     "  "   .

----------


## Feminka

-            :Wow:

----------

-, -Ѹ, ..
 " "   -  ;      "-",    ,       -     dvd  :Frown: 
,   ,   "     "  :Smilie:

----------


## Palinna

" ".
     " ".

----------

> " ".
>      " ".


  ,  ,       - The Painted Veil. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ego

"" ?

----------

